# Virus - W32/Stanit - wie entfernen ?



## MissPiggy (22. Juli 2005)

Der PC meiner Eltern ist laut Antivir mit dem Virus W32/Stanit befallen, fast jede 2. exedatei ist laut Protokoll befallen.
Ich kann auch nicht mehr scannen, da Antvir beim Virenscanversuch nach kurzer Zeit abstürzt. Ich habe gegoogelt, auch nirgends eine Anleitung gefunden, wie ich den loswerde.
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, als alle betroffenen exedateien von Hand zu löschen ? Würde evtl. eine Neuinstallation von Antivir helfen ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Juli 2005)

Installier dir einfach mal die Kaspersky Testversion, die läuft 30 Tage und sollte generell alle Viren finden können.


----------



## thecamillo (22. Juli 2005)

hier ist der direkte Pfad von Google!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=D&q=http://us.mcafee.com/virusInfo/defa...&virus_k=134857

Übrigens Google ist dein Freund!

cu thecamillo


----------



## MissPiggy (22. Juli 2005)

der link geht nicht...
Kaspersky lässt sich zwar installieren, meldet aber dann eine abgelaufene Ttestphase...ich habe nun einen BitDefender onlinescan gemacht, der hat zwar (ebenso wie housecall) nichts gefunden, durch das scannen hat aber Antivir einen Zugriff registriert und die Dateien angezeigt, woraufhin sie sich auch löschen liessen.

Sicherheitshalber werde ich nochmal mit AVG scannen, ich hoffe dann Ruhe zu haben


----------



## Timo B (23. Juli 2005)

Ansonsten AV Stinger probieren.


----------



## GreenBeret (25. Juli 2005)

hier ist eine methode: KLICK 

alle benötigten Programme sind frei erhältlich.

MfG

direkt danach aufjeden fall die Internetfirewall aktivieren und erstmal soviele MS Updates (wie z.B. Win XP Service Pack 2 etc) saugen und installieren!

Bin übrigens auch grad dabei ^^


----------



## lb4ne (25. Juli 2005)

1) Scanne mal im abgesicherten Modus. Die meisten Viren lassen sich nur so beseitigen, weil deren "Root Files" sonst eh im Zugriff stehen.

2) Auf der Symantec Homepage gibt es zu fast jedem Virus auch eine Anleigung wie man den Virus manuell beseitigen kann.


----------



## empedreimaster (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hatte ebenfalls die Probleme mit "Stanit" - der Online Scanner von Panda beseitigt den Wurm aber ohne Probleme  Kann ich also nur empfehlen.

Panda Online Scan 

PS: ModemUser brauchen etwas Geduld.....(während des Scans könnt ihr auch Off gehen)


----------

